# Pulse Bf hitting like an old lady



## Angelskeeper (11/11/21)

Hi all,
So I finally took my Pulse Bf box mod for a spin and I must say I'm sadly disappointed.
It's hitting like an old lady.
So I stripped it, cleaned all the contacts etc., put it back together and..... its still disappointing.
So I used the exact same battery and rda, (taken straight from the Pulse Bf) with the Squeezer mod and its like chalk and cheese!
The squeezer hits way harder, with the same setup taken straight from the Pulse Bf.

Does anyone have any ideas as to why the Pulse Bf could be performing so poorly, or is it just the Pulse Bf in general?
Any ideas as to how to get the Pulse hitting harder/performing better?

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (11/11/21)

in my opinion it is the switch

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (11/11/21)

@vicTor I seem to have come to that conclusion as well... 
its a mech after all, and there's nothing to them... only thing is the Pulse Bf's "smart switch"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Morix (11/11/21)

clean it properly. threads and as @vicTor said the switch. It happens to me as well when i get lazy with my tube, but after a proper cleaning it usually hits hard again. If by some reason its still the same change your cell. Still? to much wire mass from the new coils?

but as you said you everything straight over. referring to victors post then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/11/21)

Morix said:


> clean it properly. threads and as @vicTor said the switch. It happens to me as well when i get lazy with my tube, but after a proper cleaning it usually hits hard again. If by some reason its still the same change your cell. Still? to much wire mass from the new coils?
> 
> but as you said you everything straight over. referring to victors post then.



issue is it's not a "straight contact" mech, they use this switch button thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/11/21)

@Viper_SA has serviced his, he may be able to assist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (11/11/21)

Morix said:


> clean it properly. threads and as @vicTor said the switch. It happens to me as well when i get lazy with my tube, but after a proper cleaning it usually hits hard again. If by some reason its still the same change your cell. Still? to much wire mass from the new coils?
> 
> but as you said you everything straight over. referring to victors post then.



Im somewhat OCD, and all my mechs, tubes imcluded, get cleaned religiously...

Its the damn switch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (11/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mzr (11/11/21)

I think you can get a new switch from Communica electronics they in paarden Eiland its common that those switches gives in after time

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (11/11/21)

Mzr said:


> I think you can get a new switch from Communica electronics they in paarden Eiland its common that those switches gives in after time


I think I'm just going to stick to my Squeezer!!..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (11/11/21)

Or check if that electronic store close to you
doesnt have any if you dont smaak the drive to Paarden Eiland Electronic solutions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/11/21)

vicTor said:


> @Viper_SA has serviced his, he may be able to assist



I didn't open, or attempt to open the switch though. Just cleaned the contacts. It hits better than some HE squonkers I have that don't have switches. I'm quite attached to my mech Pulse

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/11/21)

Get hold of some switch or contact cleaner and clean out that switch ... or ... you can use paper to rub the gold plated contact surfaces to gently buff off any oxide and or carbon as well, (that is normal writing paper btw *NOT *sand paper!)

As to the advice offered above about using a switch from Communica ... They do indeed have a few that LOOK very similar, however they are rated at sub 5Amps ... *DO NOT use them*, finally ... if all else fails, then put a mosfet into the unit, that way your switch contacts will end up switching a mosfet and not the entire load current, meaning you could get away with a fairly worn / carboned up switch, and still have your mod hitting like a steam train ... the purists like @vicTor however would argue that it's no longer a mech if you did it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/11/21)

Should you wish to "upgrade" your mech with a MOSFET ... here ya go, (_I included the spec sheet of the MOSFET I've used many times below as well_);

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (11/11/21)

Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi ..... but i think I've got it sorted.
I stripped the mod, and once again cleaned everything, assembled it again and still hitting like a granny...
So once again, i stripped the mod, checked everything and re-assembled it... slapped an rda on the mod, fired it, and... lets just say the mod nearly entered the atmosphere as I was about ready to launch with great gusto against a wall...
After taking a few hits off the squeezer, I took the panels off the pulse and fired it, and lo and behold I found the issues... 
Had I only bothered firing it without the panels on originally, I would of saved myself some frustration.

Turns out, the "safety switch" when engaged to fire the mod, wasn't seating properly on the switch contact and was arcing slightly.. so I readjusted and it now sits snug on the switch, second problem I found, was the neg battery contact, it had bent slightly and as a result was making minimal contact with the battery.
So after bending it to make a good connection with the battery, and the safety switch now fitting snugly, I'm pleased to say the pulse is finally hitting like mech should! 
@Viper_SA , you're right, it does actually hit nice and hard (especially when everyrhing makes contact like it should. Lmao!)

Thanks to all for the replies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------

